# Removing programs from auto startup (Kubuntu)



## tommo020788 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi, I recently installed kubuntu, and have customized it to look the way I want and everything, but I have noticed that every time I log in, it is automaticly starting a bunch of programs and running them in the background, 
like an audio player that came with kubuntu, a messenger program that came with kubuntu, 
and various other programs that were automaticly installed when I installed kubuntu.

Surely there is a way to stop these programs from automaticly starting at log in, but I am still a bit new to all of this...

So could someone please give me some info to get this done either through Terminal, or through an app of some kind?

Also, If I can remove some of these programs from auto startup, I would like to then add 1 or more programs to automaticly startup at log in.

Cheers
Tom


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

Look at System -> System Settings -> Advanced -> Autostart>


----------



## tommo020788 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi, I tried having a look in there, but the only thing that shows up in there, is 


> "gtk2-engines-qtcurve.rc.sh gtk2-engines-qtcurve.rc.sh"


There doesnt seem to be any individual programs in there for me to add/remove.

Any more advice?


----------

